# All Slavic Languages: different "Happy Birthday" phrases



## tigera

Hello,


I'm preparing a birthday gift and need some help from you! Could you please translate this sentences for me into Ukrainian, Slovenian, Macedonian, Croatian, Bulgarian?


Ukrainian:
My darling on this special day I wish you all the best! Happy Birthday!


Slovenian:
Happy Birthday My Love! May your life be full of joy, happiness and laughter! 


Macedonian:
Stay as you are my Love, don't ever change. May you be forever happy, healthy and able to fulfill all your dreams!


Croatian:
I wish you all your favorite things on your special day baby! All the best!


Bulgarian:
You are the best and I wish you all the best today, tomorrow and forever! Happy Birthday my darling!




I would appreciate any help! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Bresca

Wow! Latin lovers are nothing compared to you! Sto let!


----------



## swintok

For the Ukrainian phrase, is the recipient a man or a woman?  Also, how close is the relationship:  spouse, lover, good friend, family member?  It will determine the choice of adjective (улюблена, кохана, мила, дорогенька, і.т.д.)


----------



## tigera

Thank you for your answers! The wishes are for my boyfriend


----------



## Kartof

Bulgarian:  Ти си най-добрият и ти желая най-доброто днес, утре, и завинаги!  Честит рожден ден скъпи!


----------



## tigera

Thank you very much Kartof!


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:
My darling on this special day I wish you all the best! Happy Birthday!
*Приблизно так.
Дідусю*, в цей особливий день бажаю Вам всього найкращого. З днем народження!
*Бабусю*, в цей особливий день бажаю Вам всього найкращого. З днем народження!
В цей особливий день бажаю всього найкращого. З днем народження, *батьку*!
*Мамо*, в цей особливий день бажаю Вам всього найкращого. З днем народження!
*Кохана*, в цей особливий день бажаю тобі всього найкращого. З днем народження, *моя мила*!
В цей особливий день бажаю тобі всього найкращого. З днем народження, *сину*!
*Хлопцеві*-онукові:
Ходи сюди, в цей особливий день бажаю тобі всього найкращого. З днем народження, рости дужим!
*Дівчаткам*-онукам:
*Дорогенька моя*, в цей особливий день бажаю тобі всього найкращого. З днем народження!
*Сонечко/Ясочко*, в цей особливий день бажаю тобі всього найкращого. З днем народження!


----------



## tigera

Thank you for so many options


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

> Slovenian:
> Happy Birthday My Love! May your life be full of joy, happiness and laughter!




Vse najboljše za rojstni dan, moj ljubi! Naj ti bo življenje prepolno veselja, radosti in smeha!


----------



## tigera

Thank you!


----------



## Duya

tigera said:


> Hello,
> 
> Croatian:
> I wish you all your favorite things on your special day baby! All the best!



Želim ti sve što najviše voliš na tvoj dan, mili! Sve najljepše!

(Ain't too literal, but it wouldn't be idiomatic otherwise.)


----------



## tigera

thank you!


----------



## nimak

tigera said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm preparing a birthday gift and need some help from you! Could you please translate this sentences for me into Ukrainian, Slovenian, Macedonian, Croatian, Bulgarian?
> 
> Macedonian:
> Stay as you are my Love, don't ever change. May you be forever happy, healthy and able to fulfill all your dreams!



Maybe too late, but still  here is the translation in *Macedonian*:

_Тo female:_ Остани каква што си, љубов моја, никогаш не менувај се. Биди ми секогаш среќна, здрава и исполни ги сите свои соништа!

_Тo male:_ Остани каков што си, љубов моја, никогаш не менувај се. Биди ми секогаш среќен, здрав и исполни ги сите свои соништа!


----------

